# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente por el que suspira la Raya

## F. Lázaro

*El nuevo Gobierno de la Diputacion busca fondos para hacer realidad el viaducto que uniría Cáceres y Portugal.* 






El viejo sueño de conectar Cáceres con Portugal en unos pocos minutos a través del río Sever está un poco más cerca. Hubo un momento en el que incluso pareció hacerse realidad. Entonces, como en una especie de conjunción astral, se dieron todas condiciones necesarias: había voluntad política, interés real y, sobre todo, financiación. 

El proyecto ‘Tajo Internacional: Infraestructuras para la accesibilidad’ se aprobó el 2 de marzo de 2011 con un presupuesto de 4,1 millones y una ayuda de los fondos europeos Feder de 3,09 millones. Las primeras previsiones, tras décadas de reivindicaciones por los alcaldes de uno y otro lado de la frontera, estaban sobre la mesa. Si no había problemas, a finales de 2011 comenzarían los trabajos.

Lo que sucedió fue muy diferente. El PP ganó las elecciones y entró a gobernar la Diputación por primera vez. En abril de 2012, el entonces presidente, Laureano León, dio el primer aviso: el coste del puente se disparaba, nada menos que entre seis y nueve millones. «Nos han dejado una patata caliente. El coste se ha triplicado», denunció el portavoz, Saturnino López Marroyo. El PP argumentó que el dinero solo daba para construir el puente, pero faltaba otra parte importante: los accesos.

Para el PSOE los hechos había que explicarlos de otra forma: se dejaba morir el proyecto como una especie de venganza política. El 27 de febrero de 2014 Laureano León escribió una carta a Idalina Alves. Es la presidenta de la Cámara Municipal de Nisa, un pequeño municipio luso que llegó a comprometerse a poner 1,5 millones para evitar la ‘voladura’ política del viaducto. «Con fecha de hoy he tenido que firmar la renuncia al proyecto», señalaba León, que se justificaba: «Me apena doblemente tener que tomar esta decisión».

La renuncia se hizo efectiva y desde la Dirección General de Fondos Comunitarios se dejó constancia de ello en otra misiva enviada a Diputación en marzo de 2014. En ella se lamenta como desde el inicio se produjo «una situación de parálisis en las actividades previstas». Era el punto y final. 

O eso parecía entonces, al menos. Porque de nuevo un cambio político provoca una alteración del escenario. Y el mejor reflejo de ello es la foto que se hicieron en Nisa, el martes, la nueva presidenta de la Corporación provincial, Rosario Cordero, y la regidora de Nisa. «Hemos venido con la idea de recuperar un proyecto muy importante para la provincia de Cáceres como es el puente sobre el río Sever», detallaba Cordero. Si había alguien especialmente feliz entre los protagonistas de ese encuentro oficial de autoridades cacereñas y lusas ese era Antonio González Riscado. El alcalde de Cedillo, un luchador histórico por la conexión del oeste de la provincia con Portugal, no tiene dudas: Nos quisieron engañar desde el principio. Había financiación pero se inventaban excusas para no hacerlo. En el PP lo llamaban ‘el puente de Morales’ porque había sido Miguel Ángel –secretario provincial del PSOE y exvicepresidente de Diputación– quien consiguió sacarlo adelante. No soportaban que la iniciativa hubiese surgido de un socialista», denuncia.

Nada más ser elegida por su partido para presidir la Diputación, y ya días antes de su investidura, Rosario Cordero puso el asunto en primer término. «Es difícil recuperarlo porque se ha renunciado al dinero que aportaban los fondos europeos. Pero pelearé por buscar los medios económicos y de todo tipo para construir el puente. Hay que apostar por proyectos que unan a los pueblos y a las personas. Ese puente une personas y genera desarrollo en ambas partes. Es bueno», confesó a HOY al ser preguntada por ese asunto.
*
Guiño*

También en el pleno de toma de posesión, el 27 de junio, Cordero, sin citarlo expresamente, hizo un guiño al viaducto que cruzará el río Sever para comunicar Cáceres con Portugal. Ya su discurso incluyó una primera referencia: «Volveremos a mirar otra vez a Portugal, no sólo a través del Tajo-Tejo internacional, sino de todas las políticas que sirvan para acercar a las personas, construyendo puentes físicos y humanos, eliminando fronteras para que entendamos el verdadero sentido de Europa».

En el pleno del viernes, en Diputación, el debate volvió a abrirse. «¿Hay algún estudio ya? ¿Han cuantificado lo que costará el puente? ¿Es firme el compromiso de la alcaldesa de Nisa para financiarlo? ¿Se pagará con fondos propios o con fondos europeos?». Fueron varias de las preguntas que lanzó el portavoz del grupo popular, Alfredo Aguilera. Hace unas semanas el PP ya había incidido en que la provincia tiene «muchas necesidades» más allá de una iniciativa como esa.

Pero Rosario Cordero lo ve muy diferente. El puente se hará, aunque no se sepa aún su coste real. Y ya se busca la forma de financiarlo a través de Interreg V. Es decir, vía fondos europeos. «Es necesario, un puente de desarrollo» para Cáceres y para Portugal, ya que «favorecerá el tránsito de vecinos y viajeros», razona la presidenta.

Justo ese ha sido el discurso que han venido manteniendo quienes defienden esa infraestructura por el que lleva décadas suspirando la Raya. Unirá personas que mantienen vínculos de amistad e incluso familiares pero que deben dar rodeos kilométricos para verse.

En la actualidad, un residente en Cedillo que quiera ir a Montalvao –freguesía de Nisa– debe recorrer cerca de 140 kilómetros. Eso pese a que entre ambos pueblos apenas hay 14 kilómetros de distancia.



Esa misma situación se produce entre otros municipios que son ‘vecinos de larga distancia’, tal y como ya informaba este diario en un reportaje publicado en noviembre de 2004. «Entre Cedillo y Castelo Branco hay 70 kilómetros. De Nisa nos separan 30. A Montalvao son apenas 14 ó 15. Sin embargo, no tenemos vías de comunicación. La presa, y no siempre», recuerda Antonio González Riscado.

*El paso único*

Se refiere el alcalde de Cedillo a la central de Iberdrola. Pero ese acceso es de una propiedad privada y tiene sus limitaciones. Funciona los fines de semana. En verano hasta las 12 de la noche. «Si te descuidas por cualquier razón te cierran y ya no puedes pasar», señala González Riscado. Eso significa tener que dar la vuelta por Marvao y Valencia de Alcántara. Una broma de más de cien kilómetros.

Han sido llamativas las imágenes de regidores de Portugal y de la provincia de Cáceres que cogen una embarcación para acudir a encuentros y reuniones oficiales. También sufren esa ausencia de comunicaciones quienes tienen amigos, hijos o pareja al ‘otro lado’. Los vínculos entre los cacereños del oeste y los portugueses son muy estrechos, pese a esa ausencia de infraestructuras.

«Para nosotros es una alegría inmensa que la nueva presidenta haya apostado por recuperar el proyecto. No es un puente para Cedillo, es para miles de personas. Salvo que se produzca una catástrofe yo creo que esta vez sí se hace», comenta ilusionado el alcalde de la pequeña localidad cacereña, de solo 493 habitantes.

En diciembre de 2010, cuando se tuvieron las primeras noticias oficiales sobre la financiación del puente se mostraba eufórico: «Nos ha tocado el Gordo de la lotería. En 15 años a Cedillo no lo conoce ni la madre que lo parió».

Pero González Riscado lo repite ahora. No es un puente para su pueblo solo. De hecho, dice que si hay que cambiar el proyecto para que salga adelante, se cambia. La idea inicial era hacerlo a 500 metros de la presa, aguas arriba del Sever. Se consideraba el sitio ideal. No pudo ser. Que la financiación se disparaba por la falta de accesos fue la explicación oficial del anterior gobierno. El actual anda ahora en otros menesteres. Quiere encontrar fondos para levantar el puente con el que lleva décadas soñando la Raya.[/QUOTE]

http://www.hoy.es/caceres/201508/01/...801195954.html

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ago-2015),Jonasino (02-ago-2015),perdiguera (02-ago-2015),Varanya (03-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Mira que es bonita esa zona y la cerdad es que ganaría un monton con la conexión. A ver si se puede celebrar en las próximas fiestas del Magusto en Carbajo el año que viene...

----------

